# !||!وقفات مع النفس ..قد تجعلك تبتسم رغم الألم !||!



## MarMar2004 (8 أكتوبر 2007)

إن أحسست يوماً . . بأنك مرهق من ركض الزماااااااان 

وإن ابتسامتك تختفي خلف تجاعيد الأيام 

وإن الحياة أصبحت لا تطاق . .

إن شعرت إن الدنيا أصبحت سجنا لانفاسك 

وإن الساعات لا تعني إلا مزيداً من ألم 

وإن كل شئ أصبح موجعا . .

ارسم على وجهك ابتسامة من قهر واسكب من عينك دمـعـة مـن فرح






إن طعنك صديق أو احتلك الضيق 

إن فقدت كل شئ . . جميل وتحطم طموح على كف المستحيل 

افتح عينك للهواء و النور 

لا تهرب من نفسك في الظلام . .

عد إلى النور واحضن عروقك المفتوحة وجراحك التي أصبحت تحتاج لك أكثر أشعرها بوجودك . . 

واشعر أنت بوجودها . .







تعلم فن التسامح و عش بمنطق الهدوء . .

لا تجعل قلبك مستودعا للكره و الحقد و الحسد و الظلام . .

لا تـنظر إلى من حولك بأكثر من ابتسامة تجتاز المسافات . . و تخترق حواجز الصراع


ابتسم لهم . .

رغم كل ما فيك من أوجاع . . فأنت هكذا . .

احمل في قلبك ريشة ترسم بها لوحة يتذكرك بها الآخرون 

و لا تجعله يحمل . . رصاصة . . تغتال بها كل الجمال حولك . .







مسكين جداً أنت حين تظن إن الكره يجعلك أقوى . .

و إن الحقد يجعلك أذكى . .

وان القسوة و الجفاف هي ما تجعلك إنساناً محترماً . .

تعلم إن تضحك مع من معك . . و إن تشاركه ألمه و معاناته . .

عـش معـه وتعايش به عيش كبيراً . . 

و تعلم إن تحتوي كل من يمر بك . .

لا تصرخ عندمـا يتأخر صديقك . .

ولا تجزع حين تفقد شيئا يخصك . .

تذكر إن كل شئ قد كان في لوحة القـدر . .

قبل إن تكون شخصا من بين ملايين البشر 

إن غضب صديقك . . اذهب و صافحه و احتضنه . .

وان غضبت من صديقك . . افتح له يديك و قلبك . .

إن خسرت شيئا . . فتذكر انك قد كسبت اشياء . .

و إن فاتك موعد . . فتذكر انك قد تلحق موعــداً

ًمهما كان الألم مريراً ومهما كان القادم مجهولا . .

افتح عينك للأحلام و الطموح . . فغداً يوم جديد . . 

و غداً أنت شخص جديد







لا تحاول إن تجلس و إن تُضحك الآخرين بسخرية من هذا الشخص أو ذاك . .

فقد تحفر في قلبه جرحا . . لن تشعر به . .

و صديقك يعيش به حتى آخر يوم من عمره . .

فهل على الدنيا أقبح من إن تنام . . و إن ينامون وصديقك . . يئن من جرحك ؟! !

و يتوجع من كلماتك ؟ ! 

كن قلباً و روحاً تمر بسلام على الدنيا . .

حتى يأتي يوم رحيلك . . إلى الآخرة . .

فتجد من يبكي عليك من الأعماق . .

لا من يبكي عليك . . بحكم العادات و التقاليد . .

و لا تدري . . متى يكون الرحيل . . ربما يكون اقرب من شربة الماء . .

أو اقرب من أنفاس الهواء 







بالتأكيد . . 

سترى إن الحياة يمكن إن تكون جميلة حتى في عز الألم . .

و في وسط المعاناة . . 

ستجد إن ابتسامة ما تخرج من أعماقك . .

تخرج من زحمة اليأس و المرارة . .

تخرج من صميم الذات . .

عندها ستتذكر , , كم أنت إنسان

منقووووووووووووول[/b]


----------



## بتول لرب (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: !||!وقفات مع النفس ..قد تجعلك تبتسم رغم الألم !||!*

بجد شكرا اوى اد ايه الموضوع جميل اوووووووى


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: !||!وقفات مع النفس ..قد تجعلك تبتسم رغم الألم !||!*

يااااااه يا مرمر كلمات موجعه .......لكن جميله .... ميرسى لاختيارك مشاركتنا بالموضوع ........وربنا يباركك يا قمر .


----------



## الانبا ونس (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: !||!وقفات مع النفس ..قد تجعلك تبتسم رغم الألم !||!*

*كلامات فى العضم شكرررررررا مرمر 

جميل الموضوع دة جدااااااااااااااااااا​*


----------



## meri (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: !||!وقفات مع النفس ..قد تجعلك تبتسم رغم الألم !||!*

حلوة قوى
تسلم ايدك


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: !||!وقفات مع النفس ..قد تجعلك تبتسم رغم الألم !||!*

*فعلا يا مرمر كليمات مؤلمة لكن جميلة

ميرسى يا مرمر على الوضوع الجميل دة

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## MarMar2004 (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: !||!وقفات مع النفس ..قد تجعلك تبتسم رغم الألم !||!*

مرسي ليكم كلكم علي المشاركة والردود وياريت تصلو من اجلي


----------



## girl of my lord (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: !||!وقفات مع النفس ..قد تجعلك تبتسم رغم الألم !||!*

موضوع جميل قوي مرمر ربنا يباركك
بس هو مؤلم جدا 
ميرسي مرمرررررر


----------



## doody (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: !||!وقفات مع النفس ..قد تجعلك تبتسم رغم الألم !||!*

_كلام من كتر روعته
مفيش حاجة ممكن تتقال فيه
بجد تــــــــــحـــــــــــفــــــــــــــــه 
ودى قليله عليه_
مرررررررررررررسى


----------



## assyrian girl (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*وقفات تجعلك تبتسم ............... رغم قساوتها.,*

*تخرج من صميم الذات . .
عندها ستتذكر , , كم أنت إوقفــــــــات قاسيه رائعه..







إن أحسست يوماً . . بأنك مرهق من ركض السنين 
وإن ابتسامتك تختفي خلف تجاعيد الأيام 
وإن الحياة أصبحت لا تطاق . .إن شعرت إن الدنيا أصبحت سجنا لانفاسك 
وإن الساعات لا تعني إلا مزيداً من ألم 
وإن كل شئ أصبح موجعا . .
ارسم على وجهك ابتسامة من قهر واسكب من عينك دمـعـة مـن فرح...





إن طعنك صديق أو احتلك الضيق 
إن فقدت كل شئ . . جميل وتحطم طموح على كف المستحيل 
افتح عينك للهواء و النور 
لا تهرب من نفسك في الظلام . .
عد إلى النور واحضن عروقك المفتوحة وجراحك التي أصبحت تحتاج لك أكثر أشعرها بوجودك . . واشعر أنت بوجودها . .
تعلم فن التسامح و عش بمنطق الهدوء . .
لا تجعل قلبك مستودعا للكره و الحقد و الحسد و الظلام . .
لا تـنظر إلى من حولك بأكثر من ابتسامة تجتاز المسافات . . و تخترق حواجز الصراع...



ابتسم لهم . .
رغم كل ما فيك من أوجاع . . فأنت هكذا . .
احمل في قلبك ريشة ترسم بها لوحة يتذكرك بها الآخرون 
و لا تجعله يحمل . . رصاصة . . تغتال بها كل الجمال حولك . .



مسكين جداً أنت حين تظن إن الكره يجعلك أقوى . .
و إن الحقد يجعلك أذكى . .
وان القسوة و الجفاف هي ما تجعلك إنساناً محترماً 






تعلم أن تضحك مع من معك . . و إن تشاركه ألمه و معاناته . .
عـش معـه وتعايش به عيش كبيراً . . 
و تعلم إن تحتوي كل من يمر بك . .
لا تصرخ عندمـا يتأخر صديقك . .
ولا تجزع حين تفقد شيئا يخصك . .
تذكر إن كل شئ قد كان في لوحة القـدر . .
قبل إن تكون شخصا من بين ملايين البشر 






إن غضب صديقك . . اذهب و صافحه و احتضنه . .
وان غضبت من صديقك . . افتح له يديك و قلبك . .
إن خسرت شيئا . . فتذكر انك قد **بت اشياء . .
و إن فاتك موعد . . فتذكر انك قد تلحق موعــداً..




..مهما كان الألم مريراً ومهما كان القادم مجهولا . .
افتح عينك للأحلام و الطموح . . فغداً يوم جديد . . 
و غداً أنت شخص جديد
لا تحاول إن تجلس و إن تُضحك الآخرين بسخرية من هذا الشخص أو ذاك . .
فقد تحفر في قلبه جرحا . . لن تشعر به . .
و صديقك يعيش به حتى آخر يوم من عمره . .
فهل على الدنيا أقبح من إن تنام . . و إن ينامون وصديقك . . يئن من جرحك ؟! !
و يتوجع من كلماتك ؟ ! 


كن قلباً و روحاً تمر بسلام على الدنيا . .
حتى يأتي يوم رحيلك . . إلى الآخرة . .
فتجد من يبكي عليك من الأعماق . .
لا من يبكي عليك . . بحكم العادات و التقاليد . .
و لا تدري . . متى يكون الرحيل . . ربما يكون اقرب من شربة الماء . .
أو اقرب من أنفاس الهواء 



ختــــــــــــــــــــــاماً:


وبالتأكيد . . 


سترى إن الحياة يمكن إن تكون جميلة حتى في عز الألم . .
و في وسط المعاناة . . 
ستجد إن ابتسامة ما تخرج من أعماقك . .
تخرج من زحمة ​*اليأس و المرارة . .
نسان رائع


----------



## candy shop (6 فبراير 2008)

*وقفات مع النفس .... قد تجعلك تبتسم رغم الالم*

وقفات مع النفس .... قد تجعلك تبتسم رغم الالم 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

إن أحسست يوماً . . بأنك مرهق من ركض الزماااااااان 

وإن ابتسامتك تختفي خلف تجاعيد الأيام 

وإن الحياة أصبحت لا تطاق . .

إن شعرت إن الدنيا أصبحت سجنا لانفاسك 

وإن الساعات لا تعني إلا مزيداً من ألم 

وإن كل شئ أصبح موجعا . .

ارسم على وجهك ابتسامة من قهر واسكب من عينك دمـعـة مـن فرح








إن طعنك صديق أو احتلك الضيق 

إن فقدت كل شئ . . جميل وتحطم طموح على كف المستحيل 

افتح عينك للهواء و النور 

لا تهرب من نفسك في الظلام . .

عد إلى النور واحضن عروقك المفتوحة وجراحك التي أصبحت تحتاج لك أكثر أشعرها بوجودك . . 

واشعر أنت بوجودها . .








تعلم فن التسامح و عش بمنطق الهدوء . .

لا تجعل قلبك مستودعا للكره و الحقد و الحسد و الظلام . .

لا تـنظر إلى من حولك بأكثر من ابتسامة تجتاز المسافات . . و تخترق حواجز الصراع








ابتسم لهم . .

رغم كل ما فيك من أوجاع . . فأنت هكذا . .

احمل في قلبك ريشة ترسم بها لوحة يتذكرك بها الآخرون 

و لا تجعله يحمل . . رصاصة . . تغتال بها كل الجمال حولك . .








مسكين جداً أنت حين تظن إن الكره يجعلك أقوى . .

و إن الحقد يجعلك أذكى . .

وان القسوة و الجفاف هي ما تجعلك إنساناً محترماً . .










تعلم إن تضحك مع من معك . . و إن تشاركه ألمه و معاناته . .

عـش معـه وتعايش به عيش كبيراً . . 

و تعلم إن تحتوي كل من يمر بك . .

لا تصرخ عندمـا يتأخر صديقك . .

ولا تجزع حين تفقد شيئا يخصك . .

تذكر إن كل شئ قد كان في لوحة القـدر . .

قبل إن تكون شخصا من بين ملايين البشر 

إن غضب صديقك . . اذهب و صافحه و احتضنه . .

وان غضبت من صديقك . . افتح له يديك و قلبك . .

إن خسرت شيئا . . فتذكر انك قد كسبت اشياء . .

و إن فاتك موعد . . فتذكر انك قد تلحق موعــداً

ًمهما كان الألم مريراً ومهما كان القادم مجهولا . .

افتح عينك للأحلام و الطموح . . فغداً يوم جديد . . 

و غداً أنت شخص جديد










لا تحاول إن تجلس و إن تُضحك الآخرين بسخرية من هذا الشخص أو ذاك . .

فقد تحفر في قلبه جرحا . . لن تشعر به . .

و صديقك يعيش به حتى آخر يوم من عمره . .

فهل على الدنيا أقبح من إن تنام . . و إن ينامون وصديقك . . يئن من جرحك ؟! !

و يتوجع من كلماتك ؟ ! 

كن قلباً و روحاً تمر بسلام على الدنيا . .

حتى يأتي يوم رحيلك . . إلى الآخرة . .

فتجد من يبكي عليك من الأعماق . .

لا من يبكي عليك . . بحكم العادات و التقاليد . .

و لا تدري . . متى يكون الرحيل . . ربما يكون اقرب من شربة الماء . .

أو اقرب من أنفاس الهواء 








بالتأكيد . . 

سترى إن الحياة يمكن إن تكون جميلة حتى في عز الألم . .

و في وسط المعاناة . . 

ستجد إن ابتسامة ما تخرج من أعماقك . .

تخرج من زحمة اليأس و المرارة . .

تخرج من صميم الذات . .

عندها ستتذكر , , كم أنت إنسان​


----------



## فادية (6 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: وقفات مع النفس .... قد تجعلك تبتسم رغم الالم*

موضوع  رائع  
تسلم  ايديك  عزيزتي  
ربنا  يباركك​


----------



## doody (6 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: وقفات مع النفس .... قد تجعلك تبتسم رغم الالم*

حلو أوى الكلام ده وفعلاً 
الف شكر


----------



## candy shop (6 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: وقفات مع النفس .... قد تجعلك تبتسم رغم الالم*



فادية قال:


> موضوع  رائع
> تسلم  ايديك  عزيزتي
> ربنا  يباركك​



ميرسى اوى يا فاديه

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (6 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: وقفات مع النفس .... قد تجعلك تبتسم رغم الالم*



doody قال:


> حلو أوى الكلام ده وفعلاً
> الف شكر



*شكرااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك*​


----------



## nonogirl89 (6 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: وقفات مع النفس .... قد تجعلك تبتسم رغم الالم*

الله على الكلام الجميل ياكاندى
تصدقى بجد نفسى ابطل عصبية و مازعلش الناس 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## totty (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: وقفات مع النفس .... قد تجعلك تبتسم رغم الالم*

_
و يتوجع من كلماتك ؟ !

كن قلباً و روحاً تمر بسلام على الدنيا . .

حتى يأتي يوم رحيلك . . إلى الآخرة . .

فتجد من يبكي عليك من الأعماق . .

لا من يبكي عليك . . بحكم العادات و التقاليد . .

و لا تدري . . متى يكون الرحيل . . ربما يكون اقرب من شربة الماء . .

أو اقرب من أنفاس الهواء 

موضوع جميييييييل

وكلام راااائع

ميرسى يا حبيبتى​_​


----------



## candy shop (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: وقفات مع النفس .... قد تجعلك تبتسم رغم الالم*



nonogirl89 قال:


> الله على الكلام الجميل ياكاندى
> تصدقى بجد نفسى ابطل عصبية و مازعلش الناس
> ربنا يباركك​



العصبيه وحشه اوى

حاولى تخفيها شويه

شكراااااااااااا يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: وقفات مع النفس .... قد تجعلك تبتسم رغم الالم*



totty قال:


> _
> و يتوجع من كلماتك ؟ !
> 
> كن قلباً و روحاً تمر بسلام على الدنيا . .
> ...





ميرسى ليكى يا توتى يا قمر​


----------



## روزي86 (18 مارس 2010)

إن أحسست يوماً . . بأنك مرهق من ركض الزماااااااان 

وإن ابتسامتك تختفي خلف تجاعيد الأيام 

وإن الحياة أصبحت لا تطاق . .

إن شعرت إن الدنيا أصبحت سجنا لانفاسك 

وإن الساعات لا تعني إلا مزيداً من ألم 

وإن كل شئ أصبح موجعا . .

ارسم على وجهك ابتسامة من قهر واسكب من عينك دمـعـة مـن فرح






إن طعنك صديق أو احتلك الضيق 

إن فقدت كل شئ . . جميل وتحطم طموح على كف المستحيل 

افتح عينك للهواء و النور 

لا تهرب من نفسك في الظلام . .

عد إلى النور واحضن عروقك المفتوحة وجراحك التي أصبحت تحتاج لك أكثر أشعرها بوجودك . . 

واشعر أنت بوجودها . .







تعلم فن التسامح و عش بمنطق الهدوء . .

لا تجعل قلبك مستودعا للكره و الحقد و الحسد و الظلام . .

لا تـنظر إلى من حولك بأكثر من ابتسامة تجتاز المسافات . . و تخترق حواجز الصراع


ابتسم لهم . .

رغم كل ما فيك من أوجاع . . فأنت هكذا . .

احمل في قلبك ريشة ترسم بها لوحة يتذكرك بها الآخرون 

و لا تجعله يحمل . . رصاصة . . تغتال بها كل الجمال حولك . .







مسكين جداً أنت حين تظن إن الكره يجعلك أقوى . .

و إن الحقد يجعلك أذكى . .

وان القسوة و الجفاف هي ما تجعلك إنساناً محترماً . .

تعلم إن تضحك مع من معك . . و إن تشاركه ألمه و معاناته . .

عـش معـه وتعايش به عيش كبيراً . . 

و تعلم إن تحتوي كل من يمر بك . .

لا تصرخ عندمـا يتأخر صديقك . .

ولا تجزع حين تفقد شيئا يخصك . .

تذكر إن كل شئ قد كان في لوحة القـدر . .

قبل إن تكون شخصا من بين ملايين البشر 

إن غضب صديقك . . اذهب و صافحه و احتضنه . .

وان غضبت من صديقك . . افتح له يديك و قلبك . .

إن خسرت شيئا . . فتذكر انك قد كسبت اشياء . .

و إن فاتك موعد . . فتذكر انك قد تلحق موعــداً

ًمهما كان الألم مريراً ومهما كان القادم مجهولا . .

افتح عينك للأحلام و الطموح . . فغداً يوم جديد . . 

و غداً أنت شخص جديد







لا تحاول إن تجلس و إن تُضحك الآخرين بسخرية من هذا الشخص أو ذاك . .

فقد تحفر في قلبه جرحا . . لن تشعر به . .

و صديقك يعيش به حتى آخر يوم من عمره . .

فهل على الدنيا أقبح من إن تنام . . و إن ينامون وصديقك . . يئن من جرحك ؟! !

و يتوجع من كلماتك ؟ ! 

كن قلباً و روحاً تمر بسلام على الدنيا . .

حتى يأتي يوم رحيلك . . إلى الآخرة . .

فتجد من يبكي عليك من الأعماق . .

لا من يبكي عليك . . بحكم العادات و التقاليد . .

و لا تدري . . متى يكون الرحيل . . ربما يكون اقرب من شربة الماء . .

أو اقرب من أنفاس الهواء 







بالتأكيد . . 

سترى إن الحياة يمكن إن تكون جميلة حتى في عز الألم . .

و في وسط المعاناة . . 

ستجد إن ابتسامة ما تخرج من أعماقك . .

تخرج من زحمة اليأس و المرارة . .

تخرج من صميم الذات . .

عندها ستتذكر , , كم أنت إنسان

منقووووووووووووول​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (18 مارس 2010)

وقفات جميلة جدا مع النفس 
شكرا للموضوع الطيب يااقمرة 
جعل الرب من الابتسامة زهرة في حياتكِ​


----------



## النهيسى (18 مارس 2010)

*شكرا ليكم


للموضوع  الرائع


والمجهود

سلام الرب يسوع معاكم


*


----------



## روزي86 (18 مارس 2010)

ميرسي لمرورك يا اجمل بنوته

منورة الموضوع بمرورك الرقيق زيك


----------



## روزي86 (18 مارس 2010)

ربنا يعوضك يا استاذي

ميرسي اوي علي المرور الجميل


----------



## kalimooo (18 مارس 2010)

بالتأكيد . . 

سترى إن الحياة يمكن إن تكون جميلة حتى في عز الألم . .

و في وسط المعاناة . . 

ستجد إن ابتسامة ما تخرج من أعماقك . .

تخرج من زحمة اليأس و المرارة . .

تخرج من صميم الذات . .

عندها ستتذكر , , كم أنت إنسان

الله 

رائع يا روزاية

موضوع بغاية الروعة 

يحتوي اجمل واصدق العبارات

تشكراااااااات


----------



## روزي86 (19 مارس 2010)

نورت يا كليمو بمرورك وكلامك الرقيق زيك

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## MATTEW (19 مارس 2010)

*شكرا علي الموضوع يا روزي *


----------



## merna lovejesus (19 مارس 2010)

موضوع جميل اوىىىىىىى ميرسى كتير


----------



## روزي86 (19 مارس 2010)

+ jesus servant + قال:


> *شكرا علي الموضوع يا روزي *


 

نورت يا جميل بمرورك

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (19 مارس 2010)

merna lovejesus قال:


> موضوع جميل اوىىىىىىى ميرسى كتير


 

مرورك اجمل يا قمر


ربنا يعوضك


----------



## Nemo (20 مارس 2010)

اكتر من رائع وكلنا محتاجين الوقفات دى مع النفس لأن الالم فى الحياة ديا بأه كتير سواء من اصحابنا من نفسنا من اى حاجة حوالينا


----------



## الملكة العراقية (20 مارس 2010)

موضوع اكثر من راااااائع
مرسي ليكي
ربنا يباركك يا قمر​


----------



## روزي86 (20 مارس 2010)

نورتي يا نيمو بمرورك وكلامك الر قيق زيك 

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (20 مارس 2010)

ميرسي يا ملكة علي مرورك الرقيق

ربنا يعوضك يا قمر


----------



## *koki* (20 مارس 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## روزي86 (21 مارس 2010)

شكرا لمرورك الجميل زيك يا قمر


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 مايو 2010)

*تم الدمج للتكرار​*


----------



## just member (19 مايو 2010)

*موضوع اكثر من رائع
شكرا اكتير الك

*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 مايو 2010)

*ميرسي ليكم*​


----------

